# Solved: Need a good free shopping cart...



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, 

I use paypal standard and am looking for a good free shopping cart that will work with paypal standard that is easy to use. Some of the ones that they say are out there and easy, really don't seem that easy as it seems you need to know quite a bit to get them to work. Maybe there really aren't' any that are that easy...if you do know of one please let me know. 

What I need it to do is calculate UPS shipping rates for my products on my site. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I used joomla with the virtuemart extension in the past.
It has a learning curve,not too bad,but worth it.
It has extensions for pretty much anything you want to do.
http://www.joomla.org/
http://virtuemart.net/


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Can you use it with Dreamweaver CS3? The learning curve part scares me lol. Seems most shopping cart setups are not that easy to setup ....


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Design is not really necessary as there are templates available.
http://www.justdreamweaver.com/dreamweaver-joomla-tools.html


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

How about Magento...everyone seems to love it.

http://www.magentocommerce.com/

http://www.magentocommerce.com/demo


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, could someone explain what this Joomla stuff is all about? I've heard about it but I use Dreamweaver to create my sites. 

I am just looking for shopping cart (hopefully free or low cost) that can work with paypal standard, and can be setup for UPS shipping rates. 

Thanks again for any help with this.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi and thanks, but what is Magneto exactly? web building software? or just shopping cart software? it doesn't really explain, but I am at work so I don't have alot of time to explore it...what I am looking for is is some easy to use shopping cart software, so I can implement UPS shipping etc...man I am surprised how hard it is to find something that will work...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

yeah magento is a shopping cart that is pretty versitile and easy/medium hard to use.

Take a look at the demo version on the link I posted previously (blue links at the bottom).

You should also look at their examples of stores that use the software as some are really good.

You can write out your html in DW and than transfer that into the site but I doubt you'll be able to do everything direct from DW as you would a normal site.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

I use Mal's ecommerce.

There is a free version to get you started (no product limits) and the paid version is very cheap.

It's easy to get started and is very popular, so there are loads of hints and tips sites to go to, plus a very helpful forum.

Regards,

Paul

http://www.craftee.co.uk


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks for the info on Mal's, actually I checked there and it doesn't look like I can get UPS setup with it.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

You would think that Dreamweaver (which is what i use) would have a shopping cart add on....but i have not been able to find one...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I think there is a joomla addon for DW so you could probably use that with virtuemart....but it might be commercial.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Dano2 said:


> Hi, could someone explain what this Joomla stuff is all about? I've heard about it but I use Dreamweaver to create my sites.
> 
> I am just looking for shopping cart (hopefully free or low cost) that can work with paypal standard, and can be setup for UPS shipping rates.
> 
> Thanks again for any help with this.


Google is your friend:
http://www.joomla.org/


----------



## swasa (Jun 17, 2009)

I recommend you to use zeuscart - the best open source shopping cart software.Its features are good and it is the free GPL shopping cart software.

http://www.zeuscart.com


----------



## wesware (Jun 18, 2009)

osCommerce, CubeCart, are popular open source shopping carts and are compatible with many different payment modules. The down side is they are not very easy to use and in my opinion are not very professional. I recommend Interspire Shopping Cart as a paid alternative, but I guess it depends on your standards and financial position. Interspire runs about $1000 for the Pro Edition up to $1500 for the Ultimate. It is very easy to use and offers pretty much everything you need for a professional looking ecommerce site. They have great templates and are fully customizable. I use it for my site. Check out Interspire features at http://www.interspire.com/shoppingcart/features.php and you can check out my live store as well by clicking on my signature link. Good luck.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I agree about oscommerce, up front they say how easy it is, until you read some of the installation instructions etc...you need to be a programmer it seems
I was looking into Interspire, what about their starter edition for $295.00?


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I agree about osCommerce...practically need to be a programmer to use it. What about the starter edition of interspire for 295.00? would that not work? Im sure it doesn't have all the goodies but looked like it could do alot for the price....thanks


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Zencart.

http://www.zen-cart.com/

It's free with a really active forum and it has great features:
http://www.zen-cart.com/forum/index.php

Although with a bit of work I'd still go magento.


----------



## wesware (Jun 18, 2009)

The starter edition may suit you fine if it has all the features you need. The 100 product limit ruled me out. Click on the "compare features" link for the differences in editions. I also recommend the "try demo" link as it actually lets you try out a fully functional store. You just have to give your name and email to try the demo.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I was looking at zeuscart, looks fairly simple. Anyone here use it? and if so, how do you like it and how easy is it to setup? Also do you hook up your paypal account to it somehow if you have a paypal account? thanks


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

So I was just looking into Magneto, seems there are alot of these so called free shopping cart software programs that say in the instructions how easy it is to use then they say "Create a MySQL database". I am a software tester and I don't even know how to create a MySQL database......let alone alot of other folks....any ideas on that? thanks


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Ok, so I have been looking at more of these free carts like Zeuscart, again you need to have a copy and know MySQL, now how many of the average folk have a copy of MySQL, know SQL or know how to run it? 
Looks like there is no way around this huh? I don't mind learning nor having a learning curve on this, but are there any easier solutions to a cart? Or any that you don't need to do SQL database stuff....?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't have any knowledge of mysql but the create a database I can do...just.

On Bluehost you just click msql manager....then click create database and give it a name and password......thats all you have to do.
Then when installing whatever cart you use it will ask for the name and password and do the rest (hopefully)...I know zen cart and majento do as I tried them on wamp on my PC.

It's just like setting up joomla or any of those things.

Just noticed in the control panel of bluehost they use fantastico deluxe to setup joomla etc but also zencart. OScommerce and Cubecart with one click.

What host are you using?


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I am using 1and1.com for my hosting. So it sounds like there is not too much involved with the SQL database stuff? Sounds like it kinda does it itself...?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah ...

Although I think if you have to learn mysql it has the possibility to get complex....but I don't know any of it and was able to install this kind of software fine.

Why not set up wamp on your PC and install as many carts as you want and then choose after using them a bit.

Once you have wamp set up - same thing.

Go to phpmyadmin - click create database - name it - password.......and then use the name and the password when your installing your cart.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks, yea I don't know mysql either...so what is wamp exactly?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Wamp is basically running a server on your own PC...so you can see how websites using a database look and operate as if they were on the web.

It's free and you cut down on the upload times as your just copying them to you're C drive.

http://www.wampserver.com/en/

So normally you wouldn't be able to see php driven websites locally on your PC with wamp you can.

This way download as many shopping carts you like and try 'em out


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

hmmm thanks I kinda see what your saying, but how come I just couldn't get the shopping cart, set it up and try it out on my site to see what its like? is that a dumb question? thanks


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

No not at all.....it was just for speed.....I notice most things go fast on the home server....and it saves on the upload times.

I know you could start setting up subdomains but when I was messing around with a few shopping carts and joomla and drupal...I found it easier just to have them all at once on wamp.

IE when I was using ELGG it took 15 minutes to upload all the file to my host server but about a second on wamp (well the length of time it takes to copy from the desktop to the wamp file on my hdd)


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hiya,

I'm not too sure what you decided to do but I came across this tut on nettuts.
It's all about the installation and setting up products with Magento......I should be getting referral fees

http://net.tutsplus.com/videos/screencasts/easy-e-commerce-with-magento/


----------

